# Angeln in Marokko (im Meer)



## Revilos (3. Januar 2008)

*Hallo,

mache im Februar eine Rundreise durch Marokko.

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben womit und wann ich am besten von der Küste aus angeln sollte?

Danke schonmal im voraus*


----------



## Tortugaf (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Marokko (im Meer)*

Marokko ?? Keine Ahnung,war dar u.habe auf das Meer geschaut,ohne zu Angeln.Ich würde mich dort,erst mal genau,über die Gesetze erkundigen,wegen Lizencen  .Zum Fischen würde ich einfach zwei Angeln mitnehnen,eine lang eine kurz u.etwas Kleinkram.Ich glaub das du hier in diesen Forum nicht viel Informacionen bekommen würst,Marokko ist geil u.schön,aber ich glaube die meisten Angler meiden dieses Land.Warum weiss ich nicht ,könnte nur raten. Such doch mal in ein   Kifferforum  |supergri ,falls die sich noch an was erinnnern können.|supergri  !!!!!!!!  Ich hoffe du,der Rest der Welt haben  ein bisschen Humor.:vik:   G. Tortugaf


----------



## jmpg (30. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Marokko (im Meer)*

du solltest am besten mit einer brandungsrute von 4m angeln und sie sollte ein wg von 100-120g haben und eine lizenz braucht man nicht man sollte nur nicht an zu vollen stränden angeln und als köder sollte man am besten muscheln verwenden die krigt man fast überall eig wars das schon viel erfolg beim angeln


----------



## Dart (30. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Marokko (im Meer)*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> ..... Such doch mal in ein  Kifferforum  |supergri ,falls die sich noch an was erinnnern können.|supergri !!!!!!!!


Das hilft auch net wirklich, da bekommt er nur die Info "Die Fänge waren wie immer Zero-Zero"|supergri|supergri|supergri
Ansonsten ist der Tip mit den Brandungsruten sicher nicht verkehrt, ist nur die Frage ob solch lange Knüppel, bei einer Rundreise, nicht eher stören.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Mantafahrer (30. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Marokko (im Meer)*



jmpg schrieb:


> du solltest am besten mit einer brandungsrute von 4m angeln und sie sollte ein wg von 100-120g haben und eine lizenz braucht man nicht man sollte nur nicht an zu vollen stränden angeln und als köder sollte man am besten muscheln verwenden die krigt man fast überall eig wars das schon viel erfolg beim angeln



Da er ja im Februar nach Marokko wollte, kommt Dein Tipp genau zur richtigen Zeit.........


----------



## THCX (16. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Marokko (im Meer)*

Hey, flieg jetzt im Mai mit meiner Freundin nach Marokko, nach Agadir und wills vllt auch mal im Meer ne Runde fischen.

Beim Brandungsangeln mit Muschelfleisch hatte ich bisher wenig Erfolg, vllt waren die Strände einfach zu flach

Als Brandungsrute könnt ich auch nur ne Telerute mitnehmen, da ich meine Ruten im Koffer verstauen wollte und keinen Aufpreis für extra Angelruten zahlen möchte.

Wie siehts mit Spinnfischen im Atlantik aus?
Da müsst ich wsl schon mim Boot raus, oder?|kopfkrat

Fragen über Fragen, hab noch nicht so oft am Meer gefischt.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus,

Lg Thomas


----------



## Wollebre (17. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Marokko (im Meer)*

geh doch mal bei Google mit Suchbegriffe wie Angeln Marokko etc. rein.  

U.a. diese Seite gefunden

http://www.morocco-travel-adventure.com/deutsh/fishing.htm


----------



## THCX (18. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Marokko (im Meer)*

Ja, hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Danke!
Hat sich jetzt sowieso erledigt mit Marokko, da uns unser Reiseveranstalter mitgeteilt hat, dass während unseres Aufenthaltes mit erheblichem Baulärm den Tag über gerechnet werden muss.#d
Wir haben jetzt umgebucht, Marokko gab es nichts vergleichbares und fliegen zum selben Preis jetzt nach Ägypten.:vik:

Dann schau ich mal, wie's so mim Fischen in Ägypten aussieht.

Trotzdem Danke für die Infos,

Gruß Thomas


----------



## klaus martin (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Marokko (im Meer)*

für alle die in zukunft auch mal nach marrokko fliegen sollten!?
versucht möglichst eine "Mole"zu finden,und nehmt als köder
möglichst "in salz eingelegte Sardine".wenn ihr ein bisschen dichter
ans wasser geht,braucht ihr auch keine 4m steck rute;eine normale
von min.2,80 tut es dann auch.allerdings fängt man dort nicht
allzu grosse brocken!(habe meine erfahrung duch das angeln
mit einheimischen freunden)mfg und fiel glück!!!


----------

